# iCloud, je ne te comprends pas



## tonyteparle (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un compte iCloud de 200go, principalement pour mes photos prises via mon iPhone.
Pourtant, ma photothèque sur mon MacBook Pro affiche un poids de 13go imputé à mon disque dur interne. WTF et comment remédier à ça en montrant le bon chemin à ces photos (et quelles sont les photos qui se sont perdues sur mon mac) ?

Possible que je sois un peu nul, mais franchement je ne comprends rien à iCloud, je trouve ça vraiment compliqué pour pas grand chose. C'est censé enregistrer mes photos dans le service et m'en proposer un affichage par ce service et non par ma mémoire interne...

Merci à tous pour vos réponses,
To


----------



## guytoon48 (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Ta question n'est pas claire; Tu as souscrit pour 200 Go de stockage iCloud, les infos sur ta bibliothèque "Photos" sur le MBP montrent 13 Go -pourquoi pas?-
Ce qui t'ennuie c'est que ce poids te paraît trop léger par rapport à la réalité des choses, c'est çà la question?
Si c'est le cas, et pour l'exemple, si tu as uploadé 40 Go sur le nuage, tu peux très bien n'avoir que 16 Go résidents sur le Mac, simplement parce-que dans les prefs de "Photos", les réglages ont été faits comme sur la pièce jointe...
Précise ta demande!
http://gofile.me/6sPBM/pV83GN4Hp


----------



## tonyteparle (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
en fait je pensais que ma photothèque pèserait 0 go étant donné que tout doit être sur le cloud.
Du coup je souhaite savoir si il existe une solution pour que tout reste sur le cloud et ne se télécharge pas sur mon macbook ou mon iPhone.


----------



## guytoon48 (17 Novembre 2017)

Pas que je sache... iCloud n'est pas une sauvegarde mais un outil de synchronisation;
Le principe : tu charges de n'importe quel appareil (iPad, iPhone, Mac) et le Cloud "douche" tous les appareils de son contenu. Le but est de se retrouver avec le même contenu partout.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204264


----------



## tonyteparle (17 Novembre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse. Du coup si je supprime la photothèque, cela va supprimer ce qui est sur mon iCloud ?


----------



## touba (17 Novembre 2017)

Ici aussi ça peut t'intéresser : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207689


----------



## guytoon48 (17 Novembre 2017)

Très bon lien en post précédent que je n'avais pas encore parcouru;
Pour résumer, une solution comme MEGA serait peut-être plus appropriée pour toi; là, il s'agit de sauvegarde avec moyen de consulter son contenu via une app sur iPhone/iPad et site dédié sur Mac?


----------



## tonyteparle (17 Novembre 2017)

iCloud fait son job en envoyant mes photos prises par l'iPhone sur mon macbook via iCloud, en me permettant aussi d'envoyer des sms depuis mon ordinateur. Je trouve ça dommage qu'il ne soit pas possible de consulter via iCloud naturellement sur le macbook sans télécharger la dite photo ou vidéo sur son ordinateur...


----------



## guytoon48 (17 Novembre 2017)

Tu peux consulter les photos sur l’iMac sans pour celà les télécharger en allant sur le site iCloud.com


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (1 Décembre 2017)

une question peut-être " naïve " comment sur un iPhone 6 visualiser le contenu de mon iCloud ? à savoir je n'ai aucun ordinateur à part mon iPhone 6


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

par le dossier fichier de ton téléphone


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2017)

tonyteparle a dit:


> Du coup si je supprime la photothèque, cela va supprimer ce qui est sur mon iCloud ?


oui


----------

